# Show us your fuel filler flaps



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Show us your fuel filler flaps or gas tank flaps or whatever you call them.

It's one of the few things i find hard to modify without resorting to shaving, relocating or replacing the flap itself.

Just wanna see what you guys did to yours


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Post pics of your flaps, whether stock or modified. Do USDM flaps look the same as JDM ones?like are there labels and stuff?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

we dont get any labels or anything special
never heard of anyone modding thier fuel doors

is there a company that makes CF fuel doors or something?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> we dont get any labels or anything special
> never heard of anyone modding thier fuel doors
> 
> is there a company that makes CF fuel doors or something?


there are people that can overlay them with CF, I want this done to my car.

Fuel door is what I call it.


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

There was a guy on eBay that was selling custom made carbon fiber fuel doors, he couldn't keep up with his orders and alot of people including me didn't get what we paid for, but I got my money back


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

i seen kits to make your fuel door like the ones on the 3rd-gen eclipse, xzibit has a remote controled one on his h2 and i seen a black tinted see-through jdm fuel door for a new gen celica. i'm not quite sure what fuel lid would look right on a b14.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

ive got a mini magnetic tire pressure gauge inside of mine
does that count?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> ive got a mini magnetic tire pressure gauge inside of mine
> does that count?


haha :thumbup: of course it counts buddy


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

That's mine. Flaming pentragram on the gas door, and a piece of Stongard transparent paint protection underneath, helping prevent gas stains.


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

I want to get mine shaved, but i'm assuming that it would be a HUGE pain in the ass to re route the gas line intake filler thing.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

esco2k2 said:


> There was a guy on eBay that was selling custom made carbon fiber fuel doors, he couldn't keep up with his orders and alot of people including me didn't get what we paid for, but I got my money back


I emailed him asking about it but he never got back to me, then canceled his account. I see why know. Looked badass, he did an amazing job.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> ive got a mini magnetic tire pressure gauge inside of mine
> does that count?


 :showpics:  



> and a piece of Stongard transparent paint protection underneath, helping prevent gas stains.


now i want to put that too!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Here's mine


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Exalta said:


> now i want to put that too!


If I ever have a stock B14 in the shop, I'll make a pattern of underneath its gas door. Until then, you can take measurements of the area you want a buy a piece of bulk film from us and cut and apply it yourself. For as flat as the B14 is, the application should be pretty easy for a do-it-yourself job. 1.800.350.4897 or www.stongard.com


----------

